# Ford 800 5 speed



## ol-blue

I'm looking at a Ford 800 series, not sure which one. Does anyone know anything about the strange transmission shifter? You push this one down and forward for one gear. Lift a little and forward for another set and lift all the way up for another set or gears. Is this a reliable system?


----------



## dawzie

Reliable, yes, PIA-YES. Only offered them for a couple of years. Then went to old style four speeds, then 3 speed with hi/lo then 4 speed with hi/lo and the ever troublesome selet-o-matic


----------



## ol-blue

Thanks Dawzie. I did pick this tractor up. I see how the shifter is a PIA. Everything I can find on it tells me that as soon as I get used to it I will love it. It looks like she has had a lot of "bondo" repairs on the hood and the fenders, a lot of grinding and sheet metal work is in my future on this project. She does run good. I still cant see the serial and model number. Maybe to much paint or maybe battery corrosion. I was thinking the 800 and the NAA was about the same size frame. It looks like the 800 is a little bigger sitting next to my NAA. 
Thank you for your input.

James


----------



## ol-blue

HELP!!! I can't make out the numbers on the plate by the starter. Is there another way to identify the model and year of the Ford 800 series tractor?


----------



## RBORGES66

I got one with my house and the guy didnt tell me anything but youll figure it out?

UP POSITION (on shifter) -- PULL LFT = Reverse PUSH RT = 3 -- up position is used most since you dont need 1 or 2 unless you are bush hogging or tilling - then always have to back up -- while this tranny is PIA these two are easy and always used.

PUSH (on shifter) HALF WAY DOWN !!!! -- PULL LFT = 1st gear PUSH RT = 2nd 

PUSH DOWN (on shifter) ALL THE WAY -- PULL LFT = 5th gear PUSH RT = 4th gear 

4 2 3
DN UP
5 1 R

If they turned these numbers vertical with the 5 1 R on the left and the 4 2 3 on the right and UP MDL DN in between those numbers --it would fix everything.


Rick




ol-blue said:


> I'm looking at a Ford 800 series, not sure which one. Does anyone know anything about the strange transmission shifter? You push this one down and forward for one gear. Lift a little and forward for another set and lift all the way up for another set or gears. Is this a reliable system?


----------



## DanielWilson

Yeah, that's the shift pattern. My 960 has the same transmission. No complaints, but it does take some time to get onto.


----------



## shane7618

Hey guys my name is shane and I have the 1955 850 ford and I am doing a restoration on it . It belonged to my dad and he past on 3 yrs ago and I have been useing the tractor around the house some but now she is all torn down and getting much needed tlc but does anyone know were I can get master parts catlog . IT too is the 5 speed and I love it.,at first it was akward to get use to.


----------



## DanielWilson

I got mine from Bishko Books, Repair Manuals, Owners Manuals, Parts Books & Sales Brochures


----------



## shane7618

thanks , well i really am on my way with the project my dad would be happy with me I have started priming with the slick sand and sanding the tractor its self is tough does it have to be smooth all over ? this is gonna be a job check out my pics on the album section and reply to me if any one has any suggestions for me on my project THANKS


----------



## oldchickfarmer

I new to this so for give me if I'm doing this wrong. I just bought a 800 series ford tractor I thing it's going to be a 1954 or 1955 it has the vane hydraulic pump on it. I'd like to know what size equipment i can use with this tractor.

Thank You All
David


----------



## DanielWilson

It's about 40 HP.
TractorData.com Ford 860 tractor information
So size your implements according to that.

Personally, I use a 7-foot grader blade, but could probably go a little larger. I use a 2-bottom plow, but have been told I could go larger. I use a 90-inch finish mower, and IMO, that's about the limit. Of course, if I kept my grass shorter, maybe I could run a bigger mower


----------



## oldchickfarmer

Thank you for the info.

Thank you
David


----------



## Stu

*860*

You are really going to like having this tractor. Once you get used to the shifter you will find it a plus too. That 3rd/reverse on the same level functions like a poor mans shuttle shift (Clutch in flip the lever one way or the other). 

We have a 851 and 861, I have seen them rated as high as 45hp depending on the source. The five speed provides good gearing for most applications. We operate a small horse ranch in upstate NY. Until recently we used nothing but antique fords for power. They are inexpensive, easy to maintain and have a great parts network. Heck I bet you paid less than 10% the cost of a new 45hp...how could you go wrong?



BTW-Your tractor will pull a 3 blade plow in most soils.


----------



## oldchickfarmer

i just got my tractor home and it's not a 850 it's a 860.what weight of gear oil do i need for the rear end and tranny?
Thank You
David


----------



## RBORGES66

I have an 850 with partially ureadable serial number - looks ground off too many times and i just used paint strippper but havent tried to read again.

here is a list of my findings in the last 6months?? comprehensive maybe, if anyone has any better resources or parts place please let me know?

cant post pictures and i am trying to find about about the brake bar on the right side that has a lock and a curly round thing that looks like it would hold a rod to set the brake to keep tractor from rolling - has lock(teeth that hold brake pressure) that i have been using by pushing right brake and jamming the lock into the teeth(1/4 round front facing gear teeth that mate up to the loccking bar with teeth connected to the round curly thing?

havent searched the parts catalogs that i have found for this brake catch/latch/ - i called it an emergency brake in an earlier post?? was going to make a bar to stick in the curly thing co i can set the brake before i get off the tractor - not standing in front of the wheel holding the brake and reahing in for the catch/latch/gear teeth.

any help would be appreciated - i will search the parts catalog again but didnt see that part?

Ford Tractor Serial Number Reference Guide

Ford Tractor Parts / Restoration - Arthurs Tractors

Old Ford Tractor Specifications and Data

Ford 600-800 Tractor Alternator Kits

Tractor Parts for Massey Ferguson, Ford, & Farmall Tractors

Draft Control Yoke - Ford New Holland Tractor Parts Shop

Ford 600-800 Tractor Misc. Manuals

Ford Tractor draft control


----------



## Halfpint

*Hmmmm...*

While it may seem, at first, to be somewhat strange it tends to grow one one. {GRIN!} When I first got mine I was used to an old Ferguson TO30 and my immediate thought was, "Oh, boy! I wonder who came up with this setup!" After a few turns around the yard I was shifting it as well as I did the old TO30.

As has been mentioned earlier basically leaving it in the `default?' position of up pretty much has been where I use mine the most.

Of course, YMMV. {CHUCKLE!}


----------



## RBORGES66

*ford 800 transmission*

Its totally reliable - just takes some getting used to - did you get the number on the top of the starter housing - just forward of the starter mount on top? It will tell you some good data on year and options unless different parts were switched out?

Rick

you cant let somebody else use it without explanation - mine also has the clutch where if you push all the way down - it puts it in gear and will move - then release 2 inches and clutch is disengaged - let it up and it will be in that gear. The all the way down is good when your learning the positions - if you select what you think is reverse and put clutch all the way down it will creep forward if you were wrong and backwards if you selected reverse for real. The first couple of times i used the tractor i had to remember what gear was where - then i strated using the clutch all the way down to make sure i was in reverse - it doesnt help for foward gears - thats when you have to figure it out which gear.


LT RT
up - R 3
Mdl - 1 2 Positions of reality
Dn - 5 4 

 4 2  3
DN UP  actual transmission printing
5 1 R
 
MDL

see the colors - they didnt put MDL on shift pattern or it would have been 50% easier to figure out - then throw in the double clutch on mine and i was ready to drive it in the lake - for making me look stupid - even though nobody was watching. I usaully check to see if i am in reverse with the clutch all the way down as it creeps instead of being fully engaged.



ol-blue said:


> I'm looking at a Ford 800 series, not sure which one. Does anyone know anything about the strange transmission shifter? You push this one down and forward for one gear. Lift a little and forward for another set and lift all the way up for another set or gears. Is this a reliable system?


----------



## bathexpert

I have a late 50's ford 801 diesel with a SOS trans and want to convert it to a 4 or 5 speed and need the parts to convert. Please advise if you have or know where to look for the parts needed.


----------



## JSNTX

I just bought an 860 with the tranny all are speaking of here. It has a problem and I was wondering if any of you had experienced a situation like this. 3 - R works fine. Push down to middle position 1 - 2 work fine. Put it all the way down for 4 - 5 and it's like the clutch disengages and even if you go back to any other position, the clutch stays disengaged. Kill the engine, let it sit a while, and all is right with the world. I haven't pulled the top off the tranny yet, but was told to and see if there is anything obvious. Any other suggestions would be great to hear. Maybe it's the double acting clutch Rick spoke of, but I'm not clear on that. Thanks from James in East Texas.


----------



## whipper

I too bought a 800 with the wierd shifter. works pretty good though. My problem is that it dosen't have a temp guage and I want to put one. I cann't fine where the sender goes in the engine.. any idea where?
Jim from up north Canada


----------



## Big_T

Look on the right rear of the head just above the hydraulic pump. Probably take the battery out when doing this job, for working room. Sealer isn't necessary but doesn't hurt. Some guys use teflon tape.

See attached diagram of your instrument panel, illustrating where the gauges go.


----------



## whipper

Thanks for the directions.
Jim


----------



## Whoprang

I have a 1955 850 with a Lord brand FEL and a Sherman backhoe that has the same transmission, 90+% of the time I use 3rd gear. It's just fast enough to get across the yard, but still gives enough torque for bucket work.


----------

